# Mylar Food Storage



## n00b-prepper (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi everyone,

Me and my wife are new to this site and new to prepping. I was wondering everyone's thoughts on Mylar bags for long term food storage. The pros and cons. If anyone could point us in the right direction that would be great too. 

Thanks


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Welcome

I am pretty sure that mylar is every prepper's favorite kind of plastic. I know I have been trying (unsuccessfully) to get my wife to dress in it for years.

We do use mylar bags inside of 5 gal. food grade buckets (with gamma seal lids and o2 absorbers) for storing dry goods for the medium term - not more than 5 years. This is stuff like rice, flour, sugar, salt, etc. A couple of the guys here have some really good ideas for storing stuff in mylar that I had not thought of. I think it was paraquack that had a post a couple days ago where he was talking about mylar bags with a ziplock top that he used for storage of dry goods. I do not know where he got them but it sounded like a GREAT idea to me.

The last few time we have bought them, we have used these guys and have been pretty happy with the service and the prices:
Best Prices on Quality Mylar Bags and Oxygen Asborbers


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi, here's another site I purchased from. usaemergency.com: The Leading Emergencies Site on the Net They sell everything and had a "ziplock" top system that once you cut the bag open, you could reseal it. Also helped me during sealing procedures, because I also do a nitrogen purge of the bag. Not difficult to seal but it makes it easier to do a bunch of bags rather than one here, one there.


----------



## Northernprepper (Apr 13, 2013)

hey n00b-prepper.
I'm new to the forum as well and have thought about mylar for food storage. We have a scratch and dent grocier by us that we can get smokin' deals on dry goods and have stocked up. We're at a point where I want to start packaging the goods and will be using 5 gal buckets with mylar.
I'm prepping for my better half (cough cough) and myself... 
Now being the noid that I am, I plan to portion the rice, flour etc into smaller bags before going into a mylar lined bucket and I'm wondering what size people are using for this?! My thought process is, if you have 1 that goes bad, the rest will be good.....
I've been looking at this site...

https://www.usaemergencysupply.com/emergency_supplies/mylar_food_storage_bags.htm

Which seems to have great prices on mylay...

My thought is...1/2 gallon or 1 gallon...

Anyone have thoughts....


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Mylar bags and ox/absorbers is better than vacuum sealers in removing oxygen, done properly they can reduce the oxygen level to less than .01% leaving just inert gasses in the bag mainly nitrogen.
https://www.usaemergencysupply.com/...ygen_absorbers_and_long_term_food_storage.htm


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I like single meal size packages. 1/2 cup rice in a container with CO2 or oxygen absorbers. That way (in my case) I just pull one bag for each two people for a meal. It is easy to track how many meals you have (mark your large container with the count and as you use one subtract it) in storage. You need to remember "feel good" foods to keep morale up too not just nourishing foods to keep you alive.


----------



## SecurityGuru (May 10, 2013)

Mylar bags are great for storing food. There are easier alternatives though, such as emergency food kits on TheHomeSecurityStore.com:

The Home Security Superstore -

I'm also new to the forum!


----------

